

On Edgar Allan Poe - drjohnson
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2015/feb/05/edgar-allan-poe/

======
jhallenworld
Poe is amazing: he basically invented detective novels with his character C.
Auguste Dupin in "The Murders in the Rue Morgue". Conan Doyle credits this
directly in the first Sherlock Holmes story, "A Study in Scarlet":

    
    
      Sherlock Holmes rose and lit his pipe. “No
      doubt you think that you are complimenting me in
      comparing me to Dupin,” he observed. “Now, in
      my opinion, Dupin was a very inferior fellow. That
      trick of his of breaking in on his friends’ thoughts
      with an apropos remark after a quarter of an hour’s
      silence is really very showy and superficial. He had
      some analytical genius, no doubt; but he was by
      no means such a phenomenon as Poe appeared to
      imagine.

------
smcnally
And, in 1849, he predicted modern cosmology?

"In the last year of his life he wrote a prose poem, Eureka ... Eureka
describes the origins of the universe in a single particle, from which
“radiated” the atoms of which all matter is made. Minute dissimilarities of
size and distribution among these atoms meant that the effects of gravity
caused them to accumulate as matter, forming the physical universe. ... This
by itself would be a startling anticipation of modern cosmology,"

and / but he also drew conclusions:

"for example that space and “duration” are one thing, that there might be
stars that emit no light, that there is a repulsive force that in some degree
counteracts the force of gravity, that there could be any number of universes
with different laws simultaneous with ours, that our universe might collapse
to its original state and another universe erupt from the particle it would
have become, that our present universe may be one in a series."

I'm a fan and didn't know this.

------
Jun8
[http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=user_review&id=1207](http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=user_review&id=1207)

I always wondered why there aren't more comic books about him given his
stories, his melancholic looks, sad death, etc. He's a ready-made comic book
hero!

